# Bailey one of the my babies babies =)



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

You might remember my Akita that had a litter of three males, well they all have nice new homes and have done for a while, the owner of the cute little brown and white puppy that i named Bailey -the new owner kept that name - has sent me a couple photos of him and i thought i'd share them with you. I miss them all lots!

I have included one photo of him from when he was just born the rest are what i have been sent. I hope you all like them as much as i do!!!

Sarah xxx


















thats just after he was born


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful markings..


----------

